# Finally, I'm back



## BROKE (Apr 21, 2016)

Well after being away for a while due to work and another baby, I was finally able to get out into the shop and have at it again. Produced my biggest one so far.

As you all know I accept all angles of criticism. Let me have it lol.


----------



## nickvc (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks nice to me well done on the little ones 8)


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 21, 2016)

B---E---A---UTIFUL button! Amazing color in that pipe.

What is the weight on that one? And what materials did it come from?


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 21, 2016)

That is a very nice job.


----------



## mls26cwru (Apr 21, 2016)

criticism??? about the only thing i can criticize is that its not big enough! but then again, they never are 

looks like a great button, nice work!


----------



## BROKE (Apr 21, 2016)

This one is 18.61. Most of it is from gold filled pocket watches, and very little from processed filter papers.

Thanks guys

Lol not big enough. . It always seems like that doesn't it? Always amazes me on how heavy they are for their size.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 21, 2016)

I see no reasons for criticizing it. Looks great!


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 21, 2016)

Congratulations on both babies!

I handed my youngest grandson a button when he was about nine years old, and his first comment was "It's so heavy!".

Dave


----------



## BROKE (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks guys, this is only the 4th one I have ever done. Was pretty worried I might have forgot how to do it, but once I got going it all came back to me lol. Definitely looks better then my first 3


----------

